# New Pen Started



## apple320 (Nov 18, 2009)

Started this one today.  My customer wanted a pen built around the Eastbrook section so I was able to get the threads done as well as finding an older Parker converter to fit into it.

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1646.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1647.jpg

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Body Started*

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1650.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1651.jpg

Chris


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 19, 2009)

So Far so good!


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a great looking piece of plastic! Always had a special liking for red pans. Did you cut threads on the lathe or use tap & die?


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 23, 2009)

Going to be a beauty!


----------



## apple320 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Body Polished Up*








Threads were cut with a tap and die

This red reminds me of a bass boat paint job.

Chris


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 23, 2009)

That's quite polished! I can see you've got a chive between your teeth!


----------



## apple320 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Now the clip*


----------



## apple320 (Nov 24, 2009)

*All Done*


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent, Excellen, Excellent job.

Did I say I think it is excellent?

Jerry


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 24, 2009)

JerrySambrook said:


> Excellent, Excellen, Excellent job.
> 
> Did I say I think it is excellent?
> 
> Jerry


No, you said "excellen"......  But I think got the idea.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool, I like it!


----------



## creativewriting (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome.  The color and design is terrific!


----------



## Parson (Nov 25, 2009)

I sure would love to see what the clip looks like by itself and how you affix it to the cap! Got any pix of that?


----------



## apple320 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Not the same pen but the same idea*


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 30, 2009)

Chris,
The Red Eastbrook FP is stunning.  I can't wait to see more of your pens.


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW! Very nice work.


----------

